# Erase PowerPC G3 hard drive



## Macyogi (Nov 18, 2007)

We have two old beige power PC G3 hard drives that we want to recycle after erasing the operating systems or at least the data. We do not have an OS CD from which to boot. Disk utility won't erase the OS that is running the machine. Any suggestions on how to erase or destroy the hard drives on these? Thanks, dorothy


----------



## kayote (Nov 3, 2006)

We use SuperScrubber but it's not free. I think there are cheaper versions available.

Make sure it runs on your G3, though. I know it works on the iMac G3s and not on early PowerBook G3s. If yours was upgraded to a G3 then it won't work either. Beyond that I'm not sure.

If you are just recycling it, you could remove the hard drives & drill holes in them. The more worried you are, the more holes you can drill. Just get a good drill bit and be careful.


----------

